# Ibiza Cupra Engine Clean



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Right then, I did a full clean on the car yesterday, barr the engine & arches. My plan is to do the enginge using Surfex HD.

However, this is where I require some help. The 1.8T is rather new to me (had it 1month), and I know i need to cover electrics before blasting any water/liquid over the stuff. Now then, can people give me ideas what needs covering? I'm guessing all the electrical connectors, but what about things like coil packs?

Pictures below, cheers

Mat





































EDIT:

I also aim to get a really good shine to the inlet thingy (near the dipstick) and other bits. Almost like a mirror. Is that possible with these engines? Or are the really shiny ones a different/aftermarket metal?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Im sure shining up the inlet, is possible. Not sure how though.

But as for electrics, cover anything that has a plub connection, the coil packs on the top of the engine etc. To be honest I just take a cloth etc to engines rather than hosing down an engine, just incase you are planning to.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

On my LCR (basically same engine as yours but different turbo!) i covered up the plugs/injectors/altenator and i think that was pretty much it...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dunno. i kinda thought a cloth and bottle of spray would be better, but also thought a sprinkle with a jet wash/water can may be ok, leave to soak etc

Guess a spray bottle would be safer


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I personally just do it by hand rather than hose, thats just my opinion... However many use a hose etc.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Most modern day engines are perfectly fine with a hose or pressure washer as 99% of the connections are all covered with plastic and there's no exposed wires etc. As long as you cover up the obvious like spark plugs/altenators etc etc then you'll be fine as long as you have a tiny piece of common sense about you!

(anything italian shouldnt be touched though :lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

must just be me by the looks of it but...

I have never ever covered any engine parts when I have been cleaning them, maybe I am just lucky nothing has happened, but I have never had a car refusing to start after a good soaking and clean....

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> must just be me by the looks of it but...
> 
> I have never ever covered any engine parts when I have been cleaning them, maybe I am just lucky nothing has happened, but I have never had a car refusing to start after a good soaking and clean....
> 
> :thumb:


You'll get caught out one day if you carry on!

911's for example - you have to make sure you cover the coilpacks as this can lead to problems later on if water gets in...

I dont go daft and cover everything electrical but i do cover the obvious bits, for obvious reasons :thumb:


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

I covered up the obvious parts and took a hose to my 1.8T (9 months ago now, no problems yet!).

Before:










During:










After










That was 94k miles worth of dirt!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Following on from this thead, I recently detailed a 2.7 TDI A6s engine bay over the weekend.

What a mess after lifting off the engine cover and scuttle cover. I didnt use any degreaser at all, just a strong shampoo mix to remove the dirt. Then cleaned up using Vinyl and Rubber Care by AutoGlym. It turned out exceptionally well.


----------

